# PC stürzt ab und geht nicht mehr



## Nanaki (17. Mai 2004)

Erst mal hi,


ich will den PC meines Onkels reparieren und habe folgendes Problem festgestellt als er bei mir stand:


Ich trenne den PC von seiner kompletten Stromversorgung. Stecke ich ihn nach einer Weile wieder ein und schalte ihn vorn ein, so leuchtet zwar die Power-LED aber es tut sich nichts. Warte ich jedoch 5 minuten und lasse ihn eingesteckt, so fähr er hoch.

Nach einer Weile schaltet er aber einfach wieder ab (sieht wie ein neustart aus nur dass kein bild mehr kommt) und er beginnt nach einer Zeit zu Ticken. An der Festplatte liegt es meines erachtens nicht, da das Problem auch mit der meines PCs auftritt. Kann es am Mainboard liegen oder ist da evtl mehr beschädigt?


Daten zum PC:
Es handelt sich hierbei um den MBO PC der letztes Jahr beim Media markt im angebot war. Betriebssystem ist WinXP Professional. Leider kann ich im moment keine Auskunft über RAM und CPU Leistung geben. Aber bei Bedarf werde ich dies in Erfahrung bringen.

MfG

Lord


----------



## ToniCE (17. Mai 2004)

Gerade was die Stromversorgung angeht kann viele Ursachen haben 

Das beste wird sein: Rechnung suchen und mit dem Teil zum Händler... Wenn an dem Rechner nicht rumgeschraubt wurde, dann fällt das sehr warscheinlich unter die Gewährleistung und sollte vom Händler auch in Ordnung gebracht werden. Für diesen "Service" kauft man ja ein Komplettsystem beim Händler, oder?

.oO(Korrigiert mich, wenn ich Blödsinn schreibe)


----------



## max (17. Mai 2004)

Wie ToniCE schon gesagt hatt kann das viele Ursachen haben.

Du könntest es ja mal mit einem anderen Netzteil ausprobieren, vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## Rubberduck (18. Mai 2004)

Würd auch auf ein Problem mit dem Netzteil tippen. Sieht aus als ob es Spannungsschwankungen gibt. Mal hat der Rechner genügend Saft mal nicht...

Wäre hilfreich wenn du Details über die verbauten Komponenten posten könntest.
Vor allem CPU Mainboard Speicher Grafikkarte Netzteil und andere Stromhungrige Komponenten des PCs wären interesant.

Was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte ist das es am CPU Lüfter liegt. Einige Mainboards haben eine Drehzahlüberwachung die verhindert das der Rechner bootet wenn nicht eine Mindestdrehzahl erreicht wird. Normalerweise schaltet sich der Rechner jedoch aus wenn diese Mindestdrehzahl nicht erreicht wird....


----------



## RealPax (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo erst mal,

ich bin zwar noch neu hier im Board, möchte mich jedoch gleich mal an dieser Stelle mit einbringen. 

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einem Rechner von mir. Dabei lag es am Bios-Baustein. Evtl. lässt sich dieser vorab über den Hersteller tauschen. Ein eigenes flashen scheint mir bei deinem Problem nicht ratsam, da der Rechner evtl. dann garnicht mehr startet.

In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich dir auch noch ein Netzteil mit mindestens 300 Watt , eher noch 350 Watt aufwärts empfehlen.

Was die Garantie angeht, so erlischt diese keinesfall, wenn der PC geöffnet wird. Dir muss nämlich die Möglichkeit gegeben werden z.B. eine alte Platte einzubauen. Dir müsste schon unsachgemäßes vorgehen nachgewiesen werden.

Gruss

RealPax


----------



## Nanaki (18. Mai 2004)

OK danke erst mal für die schnellen Anworten. Das mit den Stromschwankungen glaub ich jetzt eher weniger aber ich werde ein anderes Netzteil testen. Heute und morgen werd ich leider keine Zeit dazu haben. Aber am Donnerstag mach ich mich ran. Auf jeden Fall poste ich hier was es war falls ich drauf komme ^^...


Also danke fürs erste. Im Falle dass es doch nicht funktionieren sollte poste ich mal genauere Angaben. 


MfG

Lord


----------



## Nanaki (1. Juni 2004)

Ok leute noch mal en big danke. Lag doch an der Stromversorgung.

Das alte netzteil (300W noname) war defekt.


Ich habe nun für 60 euro das "be quiet!" rein gekauft. (350 Watt). Das macht im Normalzustand ca. 20dB Lärm und bei 100% Leistung nur 30dB... zum glück dämpft mein Headset 40dB ab ^^


Also bin zufrieden damit und wenn einer ein gutes Netzteil sucht kann ich das weiterempfehlen, da es schon stylisch aussieht (an die case-modder)


Danke nochmal


Lord


----------

